# Smells like Vanilla



## Acid Rain (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok so I have been getting my hands on some really good smoke lately but the people I get it from never know what it is other than real good bud. I am 99% sure what I had the other night was amnesia haze because I never had anything like that with such a distinct lemon smell to it.

 Tonight I picked up something that smells very strong of vanilla and some hints of chocolate. The buds are not very dense and it smokes nice. Seems to be more of an indica high. Any idea's what it might be?


----------



## nvthis (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, no one? Ok, I'll give it a shot.

Try DJ Short.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 13, 2009)

choc kush !


----------



## zipflip (Apr 13, 2009)

my lil teenage causin i knwo he puts them flavored drops for tobacco on his buds an tries to hussle his stupid friends sayin its all exotic an crap. he showed me some before and doesnt look tampered with. only with a mild smell an taste of the drops he put on the buds. no idea y he does it but as long as he dont try  doin me like taht one day. i'll spank his lil *** like his momma shoulda lol


----------



## nvthis (Apr 13, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> choc kush !


 
Yup   that or vanilluna..


----------

